# heki rooflight



## stig50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Arrived at Bunree CC site. Batten down he hatches!!! Heki rooflight was caught in wind coming across Rannoch moor broke the locking catches and shattered the inner perspex on dome, fortunately outer perspex intact, now tied down with bungees. Not a good start to trip to Scotland


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Stew, 

Not a good start indeed! Lets hope you are missing the snow the rest of the country is enduring. Replacement domes can be ordered from Leisure Spares who are the UK importer for Seitz spares.

Enjoy the rest of your trip,

Regards,
Chris


----------



## stig50 (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for that Chris i will check Leisure spares out. Not snowing here just high winds and very cold.


----------



## SteveandSue (Aug 25, 2008)

*Heki*

The same thing happened to us when we were on a Cl at Thirsk only the wind ripped our dome clean off, we had to use duck tape for the rest of our stay.
I found O,Learys to be the cheapest for a repacement

http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Stig50, 

Sometimes its cheaper to purchase a complete rooflight depending on model, which I assume in this instance is the Mini Heki? So it may be worth investigating this also.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## stig50 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's a Heki 2 so it's the large rooflight. Checked some some prices and yes there is not much difference in price for a dome or complete unit


----------

